# Photo of the Month June Winner - Rizsavi



## Overread (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations to Rizsavi who's stormed into the lead with his train and won the month!


----------



## nmoody (Aug 1, 2012)

Grats and what an awesome one it is!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you mean June winner? We haven't started voting on the July contest yet, have we?


----------



## Overread (Aug 1, 2012)

Gah silly month long lag time - always catches me out!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow! Thats awesome!! I don't know how I missed seeing it. Congrats on the win!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations Rizsavi! It's a wonderful photo. Yay!  

:cheer:


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow...just wow.  Well deserved win.


----------



## 4Nines (Aug 2, 2012)

Amazing photo! Congrats on the win


----------



## ekool (Aug 2, 2012)

That's an amazing photograph... congrats!


----------



## mishele (Aug 3, 2012)

cONGRATS!!!


----------



## roentarre (Aug 5, 2012)

This looks such an amazing photograph. The contrast and the colour are so stunning providing such a big impact!


----------



## jaicatalano (Aug 6, 2012)

This is beyond inspirational.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd like to nominate this for photo of the year.  It's eye popping.  :shock:


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 6, 2012)

^^^

This.


----------



## Hobbytog (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats and a worthy winner


----------



## tylerzachary412 (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks really impressive! that's the great job! really great


----------



## gopal (Aug 9, 2012)

Stunning pic....every mm of the image tells the unmatching effort the photographer did...the speed, the horizon, the details of engine are most captivating....kudos.


----------



## mommyphotog (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats!! Fantastic shot!!


----------



## Menthol (Aug 13, 2012)

beautiful picture. 
I would like to know how this picture was taken ... surely we all have more to learn here.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 13, 2012)

That is a STUNNING image!


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats Overread! Amazing image!


----------



## 601blues (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow what a super picture,!!! this is wild, I just completed a new CD titled "Night Train Express" and this pic sez it all!!! beautiful


----------



## 6stringphotoOP (Aug 20, 2012)

How was this picture captured? Very good job on it though. This is one of those unique pictures I adore seeing
because it doesn't look like it was an easy shot to grab.


----------



## amandalsmith (Aug 22, 2012)

AWESOME <3 it way cool


----------



## tlamour (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful shot. I'd like to know how you caught it. Very impressive!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 26, 2012)

Really well deserved.  Crazy creative and really really impressive.


----------



## RacePhoto (Aug 27, 2012)

Knock My Eyes out. Excellent.


----------



## Ulriksen (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, great photo, I loved it!


----------



## nreed_94 (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow.....absolutely incredible


----------



## panblue (Sep 22, 2012)

That's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Jonesychickx (Sep 24, 2012)

I think this image is awesome!!!love it x


----------



## dmanning11 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow just stunning, amazing how clear the train is considering the exposure length, must be a very smooth track.


----------

